# Whoa! - The Laisimo L1 200W TC Box Mod



## Designerama (11/4/16)

Whoa!!!
Anybody got any news on this thing???
Now with bluetooth.


----------



## Mac75 (11/4/16)

@Gizmo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (11/4/16)

Here you go: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vk-laisimo-l1-200w-tc-box-mod-now-in-stock.t21405/


----------



## zadiac (11/4/16)

Designerama said:


> Whoa!!!
> Anybody got any news on this thing???
> Now with bluetooth.



Good idea is to search the forum first bud. You'll find 90% of the time that what you want to know has already been posted


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/4/16)

Blue Teeth, for what ? Updates ?


----------



## Designerama (11/4/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo (13/4/16)

Does anyone have one of these? Very keen on getting one.


----------



## Andre (13/4/16)

Silent Echo said:


> Does anyone have one of these? Very keen on getting one.


http://www.vapeking.co.za/laisimo-l1-200w-tc-box-mod-white.html


----------



## Silent Echo (13/4/16)

Andre said:


> http://www.vapeking.co.za/laisimo-l1-200w-tc-box-mod-white.html



I meant, has anyone bought one and what do they think of it 

And while I am a huge supporter of vape king, I do believe sir vape has it for around R500 less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

